# New Stealth Grow Room Diagram.....suggestions?



## New_2_Chronic (Oct 16, 2008)

This is what I want to build... it will be behind a false wall with a small opening behind a book case....

cuggestions? comments?

Construction begins next week.

NOTE: the intake is air from outside the house through the attic vent.


----------



## lyfr (Oct 16, 2008)

Howdy N2C,  looks cool,  those squirrell fans get awful loud for stealth IMO.  Carbon filter also bogged down my squirrell which is now replaced. i would also suggest some kind of dampers to adjust air flow.  or else the end of the run gets robbed.  i love the ol' secret room behind the bookcase thing reminds me of a scary movie.  good luck N2C,  i'm sure you'll be successful as much as your hangin around here


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Oct 16, 2008)

First off, awesome diagram!  I'm a strong believer in planning, IMHO planning should be the majority of the work for doing anything...

So I don't really have suggestions, but rather comments and questions I have on what I see.  Would it be more efficent from a heat removal perspective to have the cool air coming in at the bottom, and having the heat exhaust taking air from the top?  I'm just thinking that since warm air rises, the way you have it set up is just going to be pulling the cool air falling from the top?  That said, I also think CO2 also is heavier than air, so your hot air outtake is also pulling CO2 from the bottom?  But to the contrary, the cool air coming in from the top allows the CO2 to fall through the plants, so I'm not sure.  Some questions for some more knowledgeable members experienced with venilating and enclosed growing space...


----------



## pcduck (Oct 16, 2008)

:yeahthat:


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Oct 16, 2008)

> Would it be more efficent from a heat removal perspective to have the cool air coming in at the bottom, and having the heat exhaust taking air from the top?


 
Yup, wasnt thinking of that.... I made the changes on the new diagram.



> those squirrell fans get awful loud for stealth IMO


 
Yeah those arent going to be squirrel fans, they are going to be big IDF with speed controllers....I just didnt have the right shapes for the diagram.....



> i would also suggest some kind of dampers to adjust air flow


 
great point, yeah ill put dampers on all the ends,,,,good point!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 16, 2008)

Great diagram and planning.  I do have a couple of ventilation suggestions, though.  You really need cool air going through the lights for it to actually cool them.  If you are pulling hot air from the top of the room, it will be pretty ineffective in cooling your lights.  I would recommend running one of the intakes through the light and ducting separate from the carbon filter.  Pull hot air from the top of the room and run this through the carbon filter.  Since you are using powerful fans with speed controllers, you should be able to balance things with the use of dampers as lyfr mentioned.


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Oct 16, 2008)

well HEMP, I was thinkin, The intake is from outside the house. This means I wont get cooleer than the ambient temp of outside the house, so it will be cooler than the lights, I dont think rerouting them would change that, but i could be wrong.

Im going to try to do this without a/c air. If I can get enough air movement I might be able to get it a few degrees below outside ambient temp right?

There will be fans in each of the chambers as well.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 16, 2008)

New_2_Chronic said:
			
		

> well HEMP, I was thinkin, The intake is from outside the house. This means I wont get cooleer than the ambient temp of outside the house, so it will be cooler than the lights, I dont think rerouting them would change that, but i could be wrong.
> 
> Im going to try to do this without a/c air. If I can get enough air movement I might be able to get it a few degrees below outside ambient temp right?
> 
> There will be fans in each of the chambers as well.




Sorry, but I think this set-up is going to give you heat problems.  My main concern is that the air you are pulling through the lights is going to be hot because you are pulling it from the top of the room.  This will not cool your lights--trust me on this.  Yes, the outside air should be cooler than the light, however, you are not using the outside air to go through your light and IMO you are going to need to.  You are dropping the cooler outside air in near the floor where it will kind of stay--cold air falls, hot air rises.  Air movement does nothing to cool the air.  You may be able to get away without extra cooling in the winter, but most likely not in the summer.


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Oct 16, 2008)

this more like it then?


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Oct 16, 2008)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Sorry, but I think this set-up is going to give you heat problems. My main concern is that the air you are pulling through the lights is going to be hot because you are pulling it from the top of the room. This will not cool your lights--trust me on this. Yes, the outside air should be cooler than the light, however, you are not using the outside air to go through your light and IMO you are going to need to. You are dropping the cooler outside air in near the floor where it will kind of stay--cold air falls, hot air rises. Air movement does nothing to cool the air. You may be able to get away without extra cooling in the winter, but most likely not in the summer.


 
Hi Goddess,

My thoughts are that it would be more important to try and remove the hot air that the lamps are generating than actually trying to cool the lamps themselves?  I thought when I saw a diagram of air cooled lamps, the tube is pulling heat away rather than putting cool air through the lights...to cool the lights this means the air that is used to do this runs over the lights, transferring the heat to that air, then since it is not evacuated, the heat is expelled on the other side of the lights into the grow space.  Net result is that the hot exhaust air from the lights is put into the grow space?


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Oct 16, 2008)

Ok so I am rereading your first response.  I think there is some confusion here.  You were suggesting still venting from the top, AS WELL as pulling cool air through the lights.  I think the diagram is a little misleading, I took the pipes to be behind the lights, but I think you think they are going through them?  Chronic can you clarify?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 16, 2008)

Not exactly.  What you have drawn _may_ work, but I don't think that the exhaust should run through both the lights and the carbon filter.  Therefore, I also think that the air to cool the lights should be pulled from a source outside the room.  IMO, one of the blue (intake) lines should be going through the lights and vented out through the attic by itself (not through the carbon filter).  The red (exhaust) pulls hot air from the ceiling and pushes it through the carbon filter and out.

I have a 1000w HPS in a 3 x 6.5 x 7.5' room.  This is my summer ventilation set-up.  I have an intake fan that pulls cool air from my crawl space.  Another fan pulls cool air from my master bathroom (adjacent to the grow closet) or the crawl space and pushes it through the light and up into the attic.  I have an exhaust fan that is mounted near the ceiling and exhausts hot air into the attic.  In the winter, I reverse the fan--I pull cool air from outside or the crawl space and exhaust the heat from the light into the master bathroom to help heat the space.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 16, 2008)

THCPezDispenser said:
			
		

> Ok so I am rereading your first response.  I think there is some confusion here.  You were suggesting still venting from the top, AS WELL as pulling cool air through the lights.  I think the diagram is a little misleading, I took the pipes to be behind the lights, but I think you think they are going through them?  Chronic can you clarify?



Oh, yeah, the red (exhaust) ducting goes through the lights.  The lights put out so much heat that you can't really just pull the heat away--IMO, you need cool air flowing over the lights to help cool them.


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Oct 16, 2008)

> Ok so I am rereading your first response. I think there is some confusion here. You were suggesting still venting from the top, AS WELL as pulling cool air through the lights. I think the diagram is a little misleading, I took the pipes to be behind the lights, but I think you think they are going through them? Chronic can you clarify?


 
The pipes are going through the lights. Its like this.

the blue intake brings fresh air from outside the house. (The fan is in the attic to help with stealth and sound) and brings the air and pushes it into each of the 3 chambers. This satisfies fres air.

The red is exaust  pulling air from the three chambers and expelling it into the attic via the carbon filter. In the flowering chamber the ducting goes through the lights and pulls from the bottom of the chamber.

The intake (Fresh Air) is going high in the chamber so cool fresh air is coming in the chamber and falling down, then being sucked up the exaust, out the lights, through the filter and into the attic.

Hemp your solution is basicly the air going through your lights never touches your grow so you dont need the Scrubber. I thought about that, the solution requires 3 fans. I wanted to try to avoid using 3 , if i could....


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Oct 16, 2008)

> Oh, yeah, the red (exhaust) ducting goes through the lights. The lights put out so much heat that you can't really just pull the heat away--IMO, you need cool air flowing over the lights to help cool them.


 
Pulling the heat through the lights works fine for me, i dont have cool air blowing over them. I bought a thermal cover for my hood, it keeps the heat inside the hood and is expelled quickly..IMO I think if you move air fast enough then Heat buildup wont be an issue....

.now here is the kicker....

In this chamber i want to use both my 400 and 600.I dont know how much heat that will generate both are in sealerd air cooled hoods....Right now im just using the 600.....


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Oct 16, 2008)

Ok, thanks for the clarification guys.  So now I agree with Goddess   But if you want to leave it the way it is, use your second plan.  If after trying that set up it's running too hot, create a T on the cool air pipe to split off and run through the lights.


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Oct 17, 2008)

okay so taking your reccomendation it would like something like this?

The Blue is fresh air intake from outside the house and push into each of the three chambers
The Red is the Odor Sock pulling the air from the tops of the three chambers and into the attic and through can fan carbon scrubber
The green is the lighting exaust taking air from outside the house pushing air through the hoods and expelling back into the attic. This air never touches the grow so does not need to be scrubbed.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 17, 2008)

New_2_Chronic said:
			
		

> okay so taking your reccomendation it would like something like this?
> 
> The Blue is fresh air intake from outside the house and push into each of the three chambers
> The Red is the Odor Sock pulling the air from the tops of the three chambers and into the attic and through can fan carbon scrubber
> The green is the lighting exaust taking air from outside the house pushing air through the hoods and expelling back into the attic. This air never touches the grow so does not need to be scrubbed.



That is is, but I really think that you could combine the green and blue and use only 1 fan.  Yes, because the lights are "sealed"  the air that goes through them doesn't need to be scrubbed.


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Oct 17, 2008)

okay now im confused,,,,

If I combine the blue and the green that would mean the air goes through the lights but will not be exausted outside the grow because there is no route for it. 

The blue pushes air into each of the three chambers. it is not a closed loop.It would go out the light and right into the mother room as that is the next opening. If I did not fresh air exaust into the Mother Room I would be able to have the blue feed the Veg Area, then go through the lights, then directly back up in the attic. But them the moth room wont be getting Fresh air...

Can you explain the route as you would do it with the blue?


----------



## Tater (Oct 20, 2008)

Hey man just looked at your idea and you got a good start but what do you think of this.  It would give you more room so you could grow some sexy sativas if you wanted or whatever, plus a lot more head room for your lights.  Those gray 90's are just two ventilation elbows put together to allow air flow between rooms but stop light.  Also if you just built your mom/veg/clone chamber out of slatted shelves they would share ambient light and all stay at the same temp.  Let me know what you think.


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Oct 21, 2008)

> Those gray 90's are just two ventilation elbows put together to allow air flow between rooms but stop light. Also if you just built your mom/veg/clone chamber out of slatted shelves they would share ambient light and all stay at the same temp. Let me know what you think.


 
tater,,,, i dont quite follw you....what grey 90's? and where do you suggest i place them?


----------



## NorCalHal (Oct 21, 2008)

Whats happening New!

What size fans are you going to use? Inline fans or squirrel cage? CFM rating?

The way I see it , you have a few options.

If you want to stay with 2 fans, then this is what I would do. I would use one of the fans to cool the lights, and the lights only. PULL air thru the lights, not push. Make it a sealed system, meaning you pull air from outside the room, thru the lights and then exhaust out of the room.


Use the other blower for your exhaust, like you have the red line in the graphic, to your scrubber.


Make all your air intakes passive. You have a smaller space so, imo, it will work fine.

Run your passive air intake lines to the floor, and use circulatory fans to disperse the fresh air.

Run your exhaust lines on the top of each chamber.


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Oct 21, 2008)

> What size fans are you going to use? Inline fans or squirrel cage? CFM rating?


 
The fans are inline fans. The one for the scrubber is a 4 inch 170CFM. The one for exaust is 8 inch 360CFM Inline.



> Make all your air intakes passive. You have a smaller space so, imo, it will work fine


 
This means just cutting some hols in the bottom right?


----------



## NorCalHal (Oct 21, 2008)

I would use the bigger fan for the Exhausting of the rooms to the scrubber. Use the smaller one to cool the HID's.

For the lights, use insulated ducting, if you can.

As far as the passive intakes, you are correct, just a simple hole that allows fresh air in will work fine.

So, say you use the 8" for room exhaust. I would put a 6" passive air intake in the main flower rooom in the bottom of the room. Also use a regular circulatory fan to blow the fresh air around.

I think that usuing the big blower for your exhaust is your best bet. The more aire you move, the better. Plus the 8" is strong oenough that you can use your piping idea and make smaller holes in the piping for the mom and veg space, and still pull enough out of the flowering chamber.


----------



## Tater (Oct 21, 2008)

Whoops sorry bro.  I was super baked and must have forgot to attach the picture. here it is.


----------



## Tater (Oct 21, 2008)

After reading NorCalHals posts thats a better idea for the fans.  You could scrub the blue fan in my diagram and just put a passive intake on the bottom of the clone room and one in the flowering chamber.


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Oct 21, 2008)

unfortunately I cannot use the bigger fan for the scrubber. The scrubber is rated to 200CFM. Thats why I had to buy the 4 inch


----------

